# OP17 Projektierung



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder des Forum,

bei einem guten Freund von mir hat die Op17 den Geist aufgegeben. OP17 ist mit einer CPU verbunden in dem  
eine MMC Karte steckt. Wir haben die alte OP17 ersetzt und wissen nicht woher und wie wir das alte Programm auf 
die neue OP projektieren sollen. Im Handbuch von Siemens über Projektierung ist die Rede von ProTool.
Protool hilft dabei die Projektierungsdaten zum OP zu übertragen. 
Aber woher bekomme ich das alte Programm, was auf dem alten OP war? 
Ist das Programm auf der MMC? Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich Zugriff auf die MMC? 
Mit einem normalen Rechner geht das nicht und wurde auch im Forum abgeraten.

Ich wäre über jegliche Hilfe sehr dankbar. Bitte klärt mich auf. Danke.

LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

virtus_ schrieb:


> Ist das Programm auf der MMC?


Nein. Du brauchst die ProTool Projektierung. Habt ihr gar nichts? Auch kein Step7 Projekt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Und bloß nicht die Speicherkarte ziehen und in einen PC Slot stecken!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Eine ProSave Sicherung habt ihr auch nicht? Die Dateiendung müsste .psb sein.


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort @DeltaMikeAir. Leider haben wir rein nichts gar nichts. Ich habe den alten OP zum Laufen gebracht, da anscheinend nur das Display defekt war. Wieder alles angeschlossen. Leider ist das Programm auf der alten OP auch nicht mehr.
Warum hat denn die OP keinen Backup. Das ist echt nervig.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, muss eine neue Projektierung programmiert werden, damit man die OP wieder für die Maschine einsetzen kann.
An wem muss ich mich da richten ?


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Ich habe keinen Rechner der an den Schaltschrank angeschlossen ist, um überhaupt Dateien zu haben. Deshalb bin ich sehr verzweifelt und dachte das auf der CPU, in der die MMC steckt, die Projektierung abgespeichert ist. Die OP ist ja nur mit der CPU verbunden. Wenn man die Tasten des OPs bedient, müsste die CPU ja wissen, was auszuführen ist. Geht das dann unabhängig von der CPU. Ich meine damit, dass die Projektierung unabhängig von der CPU ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

virtus_ schrieb:


> dachte das auf der CPU, in der die MMC steckt, die Projektierung abgespeichert ist.


Die Speicherkarte hat mit dem Panel nichts zu tun



virtus_ schrieb:


> Leider ist das Programm auf der alten OP auch nicht mehr.


Woher weist du das?



virtus_ schrieb:


> Warum hat denn die OP keinen Backup. Das ist echt nervig.


Das Panel hat eine Backup Funktion. Ihr hättet diese halt mal nutzen sollen ( bevor das Panel ausfällt )

Ich würde erst mal jemand der sich auskennt prüfen lassen, ob die Projektierung auf dem defekten Gerät noch da ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

virtus_ schrieb:


> Wenn man die Tasten des OPs bedient, müsste die CPU ja wissen, was auszuführen ist. Geht das dann unabhängig von der CPU. Ich meine damit, dass die Projektierung unabhängig von der CPU ist?


Projektierung des Panel und das SPS Programm sind aufeinander abgestimmt. 
Ohne Projektierung macht das Panel gar nichts. Auch keine Tastenbits übergeben.


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Speicherkarte hat mit dem Panel nichts zu tun
> 
> 
> Woher weist du das?
> ...



Sobald ich das alte Panel einschalte über einen Dc 24V Power Supply erscheint -> Simatic OP17 V1.03 Verify Loaded Date-> Ram Test-> Test ok-> Ready for Transfer. Und bei Ready for Transfer friert dann das Panel ein.

Ich bin nur Helfer. Ich habe erst heute von der Problematik Wind bekommen. Und möchte helfen :-(.

An wem muss ich mich melden? Komme aus dem Süden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

virtus_ schrieb:


> Sobald ich das alte Panel einschalte über einen Dc 24V Power Supply erscheint -> Simatic OP17 V1.03 Verify Loaded Date-> Ram Test-> Test ok-> Ready for Transfer.


Wenn das bei Ready for Transfer stehen bleibt, dann ist die Projektierung weg.

Was habt ihr mit dem Panel gemacht? Du schriebst ja was von defektem Display...




virtus_ schrieb:


> An wem muss ich mich melden?


Tja. Was ist denn mit dem Hersteller der Anlage?


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Der Hersteller der Anlage existiert nicht mehr. Die sind pleite...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Schade, dass sich der Betreiber der Anlage nicht um eine Datensicherung bemüht hat ( in dem Fall von Panel und SPS ). Jetzt ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Das ist natürlich wahr. Das heißt ich benötige ein Unternehmen, welche bei bestehender Anlage und Schaltschrank eine neue Projektierung ansetzt. Ist sowas denn möglich. Ist eine sehr kleine Maschine.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

virtus_ schrieb:


> Das heißt ich benötige ein Unternehmen, welche bei bestehender Anlage und Schaltschrank eine neue Projektierung ansetzt


Genau



virtus_ schrieb:


> Ist sowas denn möglich.


Ja, du musst halt jemand finden, der sowas zeitnah umsetzen kann.


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Nach welchen Suchbegriffen, muss ich da suchen ?


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Ich meinte damit in der Suchmaschine: Google.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Was ist das denn für eine Maschine? Und wo steht die.


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

In Karlsruhe. Bitte bei mir melden, falls sich ein Leser hier im Forum mit der Projektierung einer OP17 auskennt.
Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Ich muss dich noch eine schlechte Nachricht sagen: Wenn ihr auch das SPS Programm nicht habt, dann kann man dies zwar aus der Steuerung heraus laden aber es fehlen sämtliche Kommentare. Alle. D.h. die Neuprojektierung des Panel wird sehr sehr schwer werden und die Fehlersuche genauso da es ohne Kommentare ein Kampf wird ( und zig Stunden auflaufen => wird alles sehr teuer )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Gibt es diese Maschine nur 1x oder ist das eine Serienmaschine? Habt ihr wirklich zu 100% geprüft, dass keine Dateien vorhanden sind ( Diskette oder CD im Ordner / Schaltschranktasche.... )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Wenn es keine große Anlage ist, wird eine Neuprogrammierung vermutlich sinnvoller sein ( SPS + HMI ).


----------



## virtus_ (1 September 2022)

Ich habe nichts in der Umgebung des Schaltschranks gefunden. Ich werde morgen nochmals alles akribisch absuchen.
Mir ist es bewusst, dass große Unkosten auf uns zukommen, dennoch müssen wir keine neuen Komponenten kaufen, 
welche nicht lieferbar sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

virtus_ schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nochmals alles akribisch absuchen.


Dann viel Glück bei der Suche... 👍


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Du schreibst in deinem anderen Thema das es eine F-CPU ist
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/suche-sps-op17-programmierer-für-ein-kleines-projekt-projektierung.108919/#post-844276

Wenn ihr das Original Programm nicht mehr habt, für die SPS, dann dürfte es verdammt schwierig werden.

1. keine Symbolik
2. kein Standard- und Failsafe Programm, nur Abzug möglich.
Und drittens, ich vermute mal ihr kennt auch nicht das Passwort für das F-Programm?


----------

